# raposa prateada



## altita

O que significa chamar de "raposa prateada" à um homem velho, de 80 anos?


----------



## anaczz

Não conhecendo o contexto, penso que "raposa", geralmente, significa uma pessoa esperta, que tem experiência e malícia, não se deixa enganar (no geral ou para determinado assunto ou atividade) e "prateada" normalmente se refere aos cabelos brancos.


----------



## altita

O contexto é o seguinte: Uma mulher bem maior (coroa) acusa uma mulher jovem de paquerar seu marido.

MULHER JOVEM - Escuta aqui. Você tem o que na cabeça, hein? Pensar que eu vou me interessar por um cara que, além de casado, tem idade pra ser meu pai? Eu não gosto de “raposa prateada”

COROA - Você tá chamando o meu marido de "raposa prateada"?


----------



## Vanda

Como disse a Ana, um velho esperto, conquistador.


----------



## pfaa09

Permitam-me dizer que neste contexto não compreendo o uso de adjectivos para o senhor de idade.
Para mim a moça jovem apenas usou a expressão "raposa prateada" para não ser mal educada e chamar coroa ou velho ao senhor.
Noutro contexto de valorizar essa mesma pessoa de idade, porque este resolveu uma certa questão devido à sua idade e experiência, já faria todo o sentido que essa expressão apelasse aos cabelos grisalhos e à comparação com o animal habilidoso e astuto que é a raposa.
Por que razão a moça iria apelar aqui neste contexto para essas qualidades?
*A moça:* "Não estou interessada em senhores de idade, com cabelos grisalhos e que sejam astutos e experientes."
Não acham informação a mais?


----------



## Guigo

Raposa, quando antropomorfizada, também pode ter o sentido de: velhaco, espertalhão, safardana, calhorda, etc. Creio ser esta a opção do contexto.


----------



## pfaa09

Se soubéssemos se o idoso anteriormente deu alguma cantada na jovem (como vocês falam no Brasil), aí sim, havia motivos para a jovem estar a classificar o idoso de mais coisas.
Se a "discussão" é apenas entre a jovem e a idosa, não faria tanto sentido assim, como eu disse na mensagem anterior.


----------



## anaczz

pfaa09 said:


> Permitam-me dizer que neste contexto não compreendo o uso de adjectivos para o senhor de idade.
> Para mim a moça jovem apenas usou a expressão "raposa prateada" para não ser mal educada e chamar coroa ou velho ao senhor.
> Noutro contexto de valorizar essa mesma pessoa de idade, porque este resolveu uma certa questão devido à sua idade e experiência, já faria todo o sentido que essa expressão apelasse aos cabelos grisalhos e à comparação com o animal habilidoso e astuto que é a raposa.
> Por que razão a moça iria apelar aqui neste contexto para essas qualidades?
> *A moça:* "Não estou interessada em senhores de idade, com cabelos grisalhos e que sejam astutos e experientes."
> Não acham informação a mais?


A questão é que "raposa prateada" não é eufemismo para velho ou coroa, mas poderia ser para velho safado, velho espertalhão, velho sem-vergonha, etc.


----------



## Vanda

A questão pfaa, é que não precisamos saber de que pessoa estamos a falar, raposa prateada é uma expressão brasileira.


----------



## pfaa09

Vanda said:


> A questão pfaa, é que não precisamos saber de que pessoa estamos a falar, raposa prateada é uma expressão brasileira.


Sim, Vanda, entendo perfeitamente a expressão. Ela está clara para mim e faz todo o sentido.
Talvez o contexto completo explique isso mesmo, ou seja, outras conversas para trás.
Talvez o senhor tenha dito ou feito algo com a moça para que esta o tenha classificado de tal forma.


----------



## gato radioso

Estranha ouvir nomes e adjectivos femininos para falar dum homem....


----------



## pfaa09

gato radioso said:


> É estranh*o* ouvir nomes e adjectivos femininos para falar (classificar/adjectivar) dum homem....



_Eheheh_. Eu compreendo a estranheza para um não nativo da língua.
Mas neste caso, apenas interessa o que a raposa representa, ou seja, um animal habilidoso.
Não interessa o género, mas sim a comparação.


----------



## gato radioso

pfaa09 said:


> _Eheheh_. Eu compreendo a estranheza para um não nativo da língua.
> Mas neste caso, apenas interessa o que a raposa representa, ou seja, um animal habilidoso.
> Não interessa o género, mas sim a comparação.



Supus que devia ser algo deste género, ou que nesse nome o feminino inclui tudo... mas é curioso.


----------



## anaczz

Além do mais, raposa é um substantivo epiceno, isto é, a mesma forma é usada para ambos os gêneros (raposa macho, raposa fêmea). Diz-se que um homem  está na idade do lobo e uma mulher está na idade da loba. Mas também há casos mais estranhos, como dizer que um homem é "um galinha".


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Além do mais, raposa é um substantivo epiceno,



É verdade, ainda que '_raposo_' exista, só que raramente o usamos e, quando o usamos, parece-me que é até mais no sentido figurado de tipo esperto, manhoso, do que no de macho da raposa.


----------



## altita

Obrigada, anaczz e Vanda!


----------

